# JD 4200 High Range RPMs Drop



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a new-to-me John Deere 4200 hydro that I just replaced the range shifter rod that had broken where the rod goes into the case.

Now I can shift into any gear (including Neutral). It was stuck in one of the gears when I got it because the rod was broken.

Hydraulics (loader & rear lift arms) work fine.

When I'm in low (A) it will go forward/backward no problem.

When I'm in mid (B) the RPMS will drop a little, the further I push the hydro pedal the more they drop off.

When I'm in high (C) I can't push the pedal much more than 1/3 of the way down or it will stall. When it goes in C, the RPMs drop by like 50% when driving on a mostly flat road.

Throttle is wide open during all of this.

Is this normal? What could be causing the stalling in the higher gears, if it's not normal?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Almost sounds like there is something ( a pump or a brake issue) dragging your engine down. It's like when my nephew floored my tractor and it just bogged and almost stalled.


----------



## davesharp.ds (Dec 24, 2018)

My dad's 4400 was doing the same thing. I found the brakes were dragging. The pivot shaft that enters the brake housing was seizing up. It took a lot of penetrating oil and working them back and forth to free them up. The L/H side was the worse. There is a return spring there but it isn't strong enough when they start to seize. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

